# Peaches :]



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

This is Peaches, my little troublemaker. 
I can't keep him in a split 10 gallon tank because he ALWAYS finds a way onto the other side, no matter the situation. So he is by himself in a 2.5 gallon tank happy as a clam :]


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow he is very pretty!!! =)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

LOVE him!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love orange and yellow bettas! I keep trying to find one around me... not that I need another fish LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

my oh my he is an orange betta


----------



## Midnightwolf6 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks!  
Yeah he's my pride and joy at the moment lol I couldn't walk away from him when I saw him at Petsmart. He stuck out like a sore thumb amongst the blue and red fish there. He was the ONLY brightly colored one :]


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

yea, I went there today to find a cave for Mercutio, and there was this GORGEOUS green betta. You gotta snatch up those pretty ones when you can.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

diruak said:


> You gotta snatch up those pretty ones when you can.


lol! That's very true!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

> You gotta snatch up those pretty ones when you can.


Tell me about it. I saw a beautiful green & white marble CT, and I walked out cos my brother didn't like it. Went to get it the next day, and it was gone. I'm still cut over that loss, and that was back in November last year!!

But on topic, that orange is BEAUTIFUL. He would look lovely with my Ruby


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

ooooh he's so pretty!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's gorgeous. I'm on the hunt for an orange, yellow, or purple VT tomorrow. 

Wish me luck


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Good luck!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good Luck! Peaches is a beautiful betta! I love the orange!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He is SO cute!


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

He is ridiculously cute! 

And I know what you mean, when I picked up Murdoch there was a pretty black, blue and red crowntail I was eyeing, he was tiny! I wish I could have taken him but something told me I couldn't, for some reason my gut told me this grumpy second fish I have now was the better choice. lol


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

wow he's really beautiful!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

That boy is stunning!!! I absolutely love his coloration!! <3


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

Peaches is amazing 
Always wanted an orange betta!


----------



## pearlyfins (Jan 2, 2010)

Peaches is purtty!! He reminds me of my last betta. He was an orange and white butterfly. His name was Apollo. Orange bettas are one of my favorites. Congrats!


----------

